# [SOLVED] module reprogram on viper 591 xv



## glovegren (Mar 10, 2011)

I purchased and had installed a viper 591 xv remote start now the installer is out of business-my truck is a crew cab 02 chevy silverado 1500hd and everything on the remote start used to work fine. The battery on my truck went dead and now does not want to work.The remote seems to still send a signal and occasionally show the return page to the remote but nothing happens at the truck (door locks don't lock or unlock and vehicle does not start or attempt to start)
Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: module reprogram on viper 591 xv*

Hi glovegren


Here's the manual for your system.


----------



## glovegren (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: module reprogram on viper 591 xv*

I have the users manual-|I believe I need the install guide or the sequence to reprogram the module


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: module reprogram on viper 591 xv*

Go to to this link : Directechs



Good luck !


----------



## glovegren (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: module reprogram on viper 591 xv*

thanks for the help -I got it working


----------

